# how long does everyone walk their chi?



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I have recently stated walking my chis ( & basset too ) & I was wondering how long everyone walks their chi. Chili will walk forever if you let him but tader is done after a short walk Im not sure that he is getting enough exercise with a tiny walk so should I push him to go farther or back off? He is 6 years old so I dont wanna over work him but Im trying to get him to lose a few extra pounds.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

I neve have walked Gizmo because I am a worry-freak. I keep thinking something will get stuck in his paw, or he will smell feces from a dog that has worms or worse...or what if a bigger dog attacks him...

So you see...I don't...LOL
But I have a HUGE fenced in yard that I chase him around in and he does laps until he flops over with his tongue hanging out. 

I would like to start walking him since I am on a "lose the first year marriage weight diet" hehehe...but I too wonder how far he'd go? Hubby suggested for me to bring his sling so if he gets tired or hot, cuz it's tooo darn hot here, I could put him in there..


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I used to take Carl on a short 10 minute walk when we first started our walks. But now we either go on a 15-20 minute walk, or a 30 minute walk, depending on the weather and how tired he is!
Sometimes even on the shorter walk he'll lay down in the grass, and I'll have to carry him for a little lol! 
Off topic but...Carl's so funny too, there's two houses with dogs that we refuses to walk past. He lays down and I have to carry him past their house to protect the little wimp  (One dog is a tiny 2 lb puppy that Carl is really scared of...)


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Ive never really walked my dogs either.(shame on me!!) but I decided that it would be good for them & me & Id also like to setting a good example for my son with doing activities like walking & such with him. I got them all harnesses (the chis have puppias & the basset has a walmart harness) they really seem to enjoy the walks for the most part but I just didnt know how far a chi could go.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Ian and I walk our chis for about 20-30min, a few times a week


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I know that Chili & Go-Go could hold up to a 20-30 min walk but should I walk Tader less since hes 6 yrs old or can he do the long walk even though he doesnt want to?


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

i take mylo for a walk everyday to the forest about 45min walk he absolutley loves it.... good excersise 4 me 2..


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Oh I forgot to mention that Carl and I go for a walk every day.
I guess that's why he's so muscular!! 
I used to never go on walks/exercise so Carl has helped me become more active!


----------



## littleone (Apr 22, 2006)

All together we are out for about 2 hours a day! Probably 5 small walks a day and the an hour on the beach or in the woods or something!

Dogs no matter what their size need exercise!

Sometimes we are out for hours if they get tired we just slow down its not a power walk or anything more like a stroll. If they wanna run they run if they dont they walk, or swim!


----------



## kenya (Dec 19, 2005)

appleblossom,

You will notice your dog is tired when his tail is down, the tonge is sticking out and the face just looks tired.

My chi's are 5 years old and we go for walks every day for about 20-25minutes along with my 9 year old bearded collie mix, for the chis and Luna that is enough time. plus we stop alot. they love to sniff around and take their time.

Your baby wil let you know when he or she had enough


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

WOw, this thread has taught me alot. I actually thought that chis don't need to go on walks because they're so small and I thought they would get enough exercise running around indoors. Well, little did I know. I'm going to take my baby for a walk today and at least a few times a week from now on. The vet actually said that she needs to lose a lb. because she's 7 lbs. right now, and that's too much for her. Well, thanks for opening my eyes to this you guys!! =)


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Tader has never been much of a walker he acts as though it is killing him most of the time although since I got Chili he isnt as bad I think that he is starting to like it some but he doesnt want to go far & he likes to walk directly behind me & I feel as though I am forcing him to walk alot of the time.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Whenever it's warm enough, I'll take Yoshi to the park and we'll walk and run for a good hour  She loves it.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Tucker will walk forever.. Jasper poops out.. but Jassy is still young.. its cute when he does..he just plops down like.. OK mom.. Break time. 

I usually take them out with me on Saturdays and by the end of the day they are both pooped. A typical Saturday would include running errands, hanging at hte dog park for an hour or so and then any other stops and visits with friends. Not a lot of walking but a lot of "out". Otherwise I take them out every day for anywhere from 10-30mins depending on what's going on.


----------



## Moka-papa (Jan 30, 2006)

I take Moka out one time a day, everyday unless it's raining.
We're out for about an hour, but we're not walking the whole time. We stop and pee at every post, pole, bush, or so it seems. Also, I take him to the dog park to socialize during our walk. He's getting to be much better with other dogs and thier owners, but is still a scaredy cat. 

I've noticed lately he either wants to be lazy or isn't thrilled about going, since he stays in his house after I get home, thinking he won't have to go for our walk. But once he is out, he loves it and never seems to ever get tired. We also run so he gets used to staying with me regardless the pace. In fact, he wants to go faster than me all the time.

When it gets BLAZING hot and "cools down" to 80 (30C) at night in the summer, I plan to take him out for a late night walk too to catch some breeze.

For me, walking Moka is the greatest time of my day.


----------



## littleone (Apr 22, 2006)

SunnyFLMum said:


> I neve have walked Gizmo because I am a worry-freak. I keep thinking something will get stuck in his paw, or he will smell feces from a dog that has worms or worse...or what if a bigger dog attacks him...
> 
> So you see...I don't...LOL
> But I have a HUGE fenced in yard that I chase him around in and he does laps until he flops over with his tongue hanging out.
> ...


Plese take your dog out! It wont kill him I can promise you! They need to get out and abut to sniff around and see new things. They thrive on that!

Im sure he would love to make friends and play with other dogs!

I can imagen never taking my dog out, thats one of the most fundamental and I hope first things people would know when they buy a dog!!???!??!?!?!?


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

So I took my baby for a nice walk last night after dinner for about 15 minutes, and she was wiped out. She just passed out afterwards, which is good for me because she's always asking me to play with her no matter how late it is. Anyways, thanks for opening my eyes to this you guys!! Now I think my baby will be able to lose some weight in a healthy way. =)


----------



## birdwalkfarm (Jun 8, 2006)

After walking my Chi ,which is very small in size, she is either tired or spoiled after 10 min and wants to be picked up. So I end up carrying her. I bought a sling to carry her in so my arms could be free while I walked and I put her down and make her walk every once in a while. I know she prefers to walk off leash but since she is so little I want to be able to protect her from strange dogs, bikes, and cars. I think she is just spoiled because when she wants to she can walk a lot further than ten min. But since she is so little (I am use to large dogs) it is hard to use a choke collar and give her a snap ---I am afraid I would hurt her.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

littleone said:


> Plese take your dog out! It wont kill him I can promise you! They need to get out and abut to sniff around and see new things. They thrive on that!
> 
> Im sure he would love to make friends and play with other dogs!
> 
> I can imagen never taking my dog out, thats one of the most fundamental and I hope first things people would know when they buy a dog!!???!??!?!?!?


I agree, dogs reeaaally need to get out and walk. It's so important. They are small, but they're still dogs and they need things that other dogs need. Running around a house or a yard isn't the same thing, they really should go for walks.


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

When I got Gracie I had heard that Chi's didn't need exercise (like walks), too. But as she grew up she had so much pent up energy all the time...I couldn't play with her enough. So I started taking her on walks, and she loves it. After I read Cesar Milan's book, Cesar's Way, I was even more convinced that she needed it. It's just so hot where I live that we only go either early in the morning or late in the evening. But she and I both are loving it!


----------



## birdwalkfarm (Jun 8, 2006)

*Cesar Milan's book, Cesar's Way*

I just love Cesar Milan. I watch his show all the time. While I don't have any major problems with my Minnie, I have tried to use his techniques with her on our walks to get her to walk more than ten minutes at a time; but since she is so tiny I am afraid I am going to hurt her---so shw wins. I am use to large dogs and I always obedience trained them and took them for walks. I know Chihuahuas are dogs, but how do you use his walking technique of putting the choke right behind the ears and giving it a snap on a very small dog?

thanks
Pamela
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

""When I got Gracie I had heard that Chi's didn't need exercise (like walks), too. But as she grew up she had so much pent up energy all the time...I couldn't play with her enough. So I started taking her on walks, and she loves it. After I read Cesar Milan's book, Cesar's Way, I was even more convinced that she needed it. It's just so hot where I live that we only go either early in the morning or late in the evening. But she and I both are loving it!"""


----------



## LuvmySkippy (Oct 11, 2005)

Its HOT here where I live, but never the less, Skippy walks every day for about a half hour in the morning. She does great--She's on a harness and absolutely loves it. She comes to her harness now so she can put it on because it means a WALK! It has made a huge difference in her physique, too. The other day my hubby said "Skippy looks ripped." Hee!


----------



## T'Molly's Mom (Oct 3, 2005)

I harness up the herd and off we go! They will walk as far as I'm up to! Funny thing happens on our walks. We start out and I'm leading these tiny little Chihuahuas. They know when we make the turn to come back to the house and suddenly I'm being dragged by a sled dog team. By the time I get to our block I'm in a full run to keep from ending up face down on the sidewalk. As soon as we hit the door they all go get a drink and then stretch out on the carpet and sleep like logs. That is when the herd becomes log dogs. Just a heap of dead wood!!!!

They walk about 2 1/2 miles twice a day and on the weekends it can get up to about 4 miles depending on the weather. I do keep the walks shorter in the terrible Texas heat but the winter walks are longer and brisker. They usually set the pace and of course we must stop and smell the "roses" along the way. Each one has to smell the same fire hydrant. They can't take the word of another - - oh no - - each one has to go and check it out and naturally it has to be one at a time, not all at once! 

You've got to love those little critters!!!!!!!


----------



## serina48723 (Jun 11, 2006)

I never have to walk my Chi's, my yard is fenced, and has cement all around the inside to prevent digging (Chi's may be small but they are small). They run the yard all day, even in the winter, and get all kinds of exercise, and having all vinyl flooring somedays in this big house it is like the indy 500.


----------



## LuvmySkippy (Oct 11, 2005)

But Serina, the good thing about walking your dog is that it is a form of communication and team work between the two of you. It isn't just about the exercise. I would highly recommend it, even if they do run around all day by themselves.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

The boys get a walk when it isnt to hot for about 45 mins to an hour 4-5 times a week and they love it  we also do have a pretty large fenced garden but I like the boys to see the outside world, Zero also loves traveling in the car and looking out the window.


----------



## porgie (Mar 20, 2011)

im worried i took mine for a walk and got lost in suffolk and it was probably about 5 mile :/ she has not been too good on her front leg from the next day and that was 2 weeks ago. what would be the best thing to do? im a new chi owner and shes a rescue dog of about 6 or 7 and she's over weight thats why i wanted to take her for a walk. she gets in such a state going to the vets i didnt want to take her if they was to say its a stiff leg and rest it. she hasnt been resting it really shes always jumping up and down.


----------



## AllaboutEve (May 20, 2010)

Poppy loves her walks, especially in the fields off lead. We go for at least 45 mins to an hour a day. She once did a 3 hour sponsored walk  though we did end up carrying her towered the end!!


----------



## Chiwawa Lover (Feb 28, 2011)

I walk Chico for 20-30mins.. My partner and our kid's come too which is great  My daughter hold's chico's lead, she is only 4yrs old so it's never a brisk walk but it's a walk


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm trying to walk the dogs on lead more. Peach hates the lead and I am trying to get her used to it. We have 10 acres that I live on so running about and getting exercise isn't the problem. But the discipline and communication and bonding the walk does is important. I have my boys walk the dogs on property too and then they respect them more( the dogs respecting the boys).


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow, this thread is 5 years old!! And Brandi is still with us, unlike many of the posters who I don't recognize. 

Brody has walked MILES with us and isn't tired or worn out at all. He can easily go a mile and several miles is not a problem at all. He just trots along and is disappointed when we get home. He has great stamina!


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

Feodore can walk for hours as he is part terrier and has major stamina, if he doesn't get walked for a day or two he gets restless and hass too much pent up energy and starts being cheeky. Eva is quite unfit and she isn't used to my walkies regieme, so I walk her until she is clearly tired (usually after about half an hour) and then carry her while Feo carried on walking. I do about 40 mins a few times a week, and about once a week do an hour walk. 

Even if you have a big garden/ back yard, chihuahuas NEED to be walked. They need the mental stimulation of the different sights, sounds, smells, and they need aerobic excercise to keep their body healthy, burn fat, keep their heart and circulatory system healthy. It must get incredibly boring being cooped up in the yard


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

My chi has free run of the front yard on nice days. When we go to the park or camping, I walk her all over the campground sometimes twice and all over the park. It's a nice slow walk where she can smell everything & do what she has to. She doesn't get tired, but she sleeps great that night.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

My two can last as long as I can, most days! We take them wherever we want to go when we're on foot. If either seems tired, we'll pick them up and carry them, and we always make sure they have water along, as it gets really warm here in the summer months.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow this is a old thread! lol My girls can go a long time! We go to the park all the time where we walk the trails and just get lost in the woods. They love love love their walks in the park! They get bummed when they know it's time to get back in the car. =( The Park is our 2nd home lol


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

porgie said:


> im worried i took mine for a walk and got lost in suffolk and it was probably about 5 mile :/ she has not been too good on her front leg from the next day and that was 2 weeks ago. what would be the best thing to do? im a new chi owner and shes a rescue dog of about 6 or 7 and she's over weight thats why i wanted to take her for a walk. she gets in such a state going to the vets i didnt want to take her if they was to say its a stiff leg and rest it. she hasnt been resting it really shes always jumping up and down.


I would pop along for a quick vets visit just to be safe. Maybe include some kind of fish oil for the joints in your dogs diet and go for short gentle walks until she's back to normal?


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I walk pixel lots - every day at least 40 minutes and then on the weekend we go miles each day as a family. I want her to be a fit little dog.

She didn't enjoy it at first but she's much better now and loves the weekend walks the most.


----------



## BonBon-San (Mar 23, 2011)

I walk BonBon about 2 miles at a shoreline trail whenever I can. She loves to run at the off-leash area and she's always nice and pooped out when we get home.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Dragonfly said:


> Wow this is a old thread! lol My girls can go a long time! We go to the park all the time where we walk the trails and just get lost in the woods. They love love love their walks in the park! They get bummed when they know it's time to get back in the car. =( The Park is our 2nd home lol


I know! When I first started reading the posts, I thought "huh, wonder where these members have been--I don't recognize these names." Then I saw the date of the original post! 'nuf said!


----------

